# Paying for web design



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

What should I expect to pay for developing a website. Will be showing designs and using a paypal cart. Thanks Bruce


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Anywhere from $0 - $1000+ depending on where you go.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Shirt Guy,

As far as the store goes you can find open source stores such as agoracart and install it on your website. Which means if you install it yourself it doesn't cost you anything.

It comes with documentation, etc. Then for about $50 you can pay for the "paypal" add on. They have a forum you can join and there people share tips, help, etc.

I sent you a link to my "Dog Tees Store" so you can see how it works. Its an old version but you get the idea.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I also like CubeCart.com as a free shopping cart. The PayPal acceptance comes free with that and all you'd need to do is hire someone to get it to look the way you want and to host it.


----------



## jarzium (Apr 9, 2006)

i use mals-e.com, free shopping cart too. easy to use and stuff.


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

oscommerce is open source and a very active user/support community - I use it on my site and my merchant bank approved it with no problem - you can pay oscommerce experts to customize and implement it if you don't want to tackle it yourself, some on the support forums are very reasonable.

http://oscommerce.com/ links to the forums and the download from there.


----------

